# Whats poppin' stp, I'm ready to squat and other jazz like that.



## Workhorse (Sep 8, 2020)

New to all of this, been a long time camper and hiker tho. The road life has been calling me for a while. Cool to find an online community. Can't wait to learn and share with y'all. Peace.


----------



## Loudlocusts (Sep 8, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Barf (Sep 9, 2020)

Yo

Tell us a little more about yourself.

When do you shit? Where do you shit?

What kinda music do you like?

Favorite brand of veggie burger?

Shoe size?

These questions arent meant to embarrass you, but so that we may get to know you better.


----------



## HopScotch (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Hoping we can hear some good stories from you in the future and your past.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 9, 2020)

welcome aboard? what's your most desired travel destination?


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 9, 2020)

where have i seen your profile picture before?

welcome and feel free to DM me when you get movin


----------



## Workhorse (Sep 10, 2020)

Barf said:


> Yo
> 
> Tell us a little more about yourself.
> 
> ...


I shit anytime anywhere.

Big dead head but I listen to alot of other stuff, jazz daddy

big fat Carrot inbetween a bun

11


----------



## Workhorse (Sep 10, 2020)

Loudlocusts said:


> Welcome!


Thanks Joe


----------



## Workhorse (Sep 10, 2020)

HopScotch said:


> Welcome to the forum! Hoping we can hear some good stories from you in the future and your past.


Cheers mate, excited to share.


----------



## Workhorse (Sep 10, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> where have i seen your profile picture before?
> 
> welcome and feel free to DM me when you get movin


The profile pic is This Man, you may hav seen this man in a dream. Thanks for the offer!


----------

